# LED Screen als Vectorgrafik



## skradde (26. Juni 2004)

*LED Screen als Vektorgrafik mit Freehand oder Flash*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin mitten in einer Studienarbeit und soll eine Flashseite über mich gestalten. Ich möchte gerne LED Panels auf die Flashseite bringen, doch leider bekomm ich sowas nur mit Pixelsoftware hin. Mit Vektoren hab ich nicht so viel Erfahrung. 
Ich könnte die Grafik, die am ende des Topics angehängt habe, so lassen aber der Text und größe müssen editierbar bleiben und mein Prof. wird sicherlich auch meckern. Es muss auch nicht so stylisch glühen und auch nicht so diagonal verlaufen wie ich es in meiner Pixelvorlage hab.
Ich schreib mal meine Pixel-Schritte hin und vielleicht kann mir jemand die Freehand oder Flashschrite daneben schreiben. Oder jemand hat nen viel besseren Vorschlag.

1. Rechteck mit runder Kante - Verlauf Dunkelrot
2. Textbene 
3. Textbene dublizieren, rastern und weichzeichnen
4. Muster mit 4x4 Pixel wobei 3x3 schwarz und 1 Pixel transparente Umrandung 
5. Rechteck auswählen und in neuer Ebene die Auswahl mit Muster füllen und drüberlegen mit Option "Ineinaderkopieren" oder "weiches Licht"
6. der Rest war nur fürs Styling - Schatten nach innen, Perspektive und Schein nach außen

Meine Probs mit freehand bzw. Flash sind vor allem die Musterüberlagerung, das Weichzeichnen der Textebene und die Option der Ebenenüberlagerung da ich nicht weiß  ob, wo und wie das in den Vektorprogrammen geht.

Danke für eure Hilfe






warum ist eigentlich der IMG Code deaktiviert!?


----------



## thoru (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo skradde,

ich habe mal eine Variante mit Adobe Illustrator ange-
fertigt. Vielleicht entspricht dies ja deinen Vorstellungen.
Folgende Schritte habe ich dafür genutzt:

1. abgerundetes Rechteck angefertigt und mit einem 
Verlauf ausgestattet.
2. besagtes Rechteck kopiert, davor eingefügt und
schwarz gefärbt.
3. schwarzes Rechteck markiert, über das Menü Text 
den Eintrag Textzeilen/spalten aufgerufen und damit
die kleinen Quadrate erstellt.
4. Textwerkzeug gewählt und den Schriftzug eingefügt,
danach den Text markiert und über Menü Effekt/Stilisierungsfilter
einen Schein nach aussen hinzugefügt.
5. ein weiteres Rechteck hinten eingefügt und hell Gelb eingefärbt 
und ein wenig nach links unten verschoben.
6. Dieses Rechteck mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner
unter dem Menü Effekte/Weichzeichnungsfilter erweitert.

Ich hoffe alles ist verständlich genug, ansonsten noch
mal posten. 


cu
thoru


----------



## skradde (27. Juni 2004)

*Was für ein tolles Forum! Danke thoru!*

Vielen dank für deine Hilfe!
Ich werd deine "Anleitung" gut verwenden können. Ich muss das leider nun noch in freehand umsetzten, da ich Illu nicht hab. 
DANKE!

Dann noch die frage ob Flash mit den Weichzeichnugnseffekten klar kommt, ich hatte gehört da solls Probleme mit geben, aber probieren geht ja aber über studieren.


----------



## thoru (27. Juni 2004)

bekommst du bei Adobe als Tryoutversion....
falls du dich mit Illustrator anfreunden willst.


cu
thoru


----------

